# Pull boxes



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you just being goofy, Goofy?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No more than 360 degrees of bends. Other than that, you're only limited by the length of your fish tape or pull rope on long straight runs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Goofy said:


> Ok so were running emt right we got a couple of runs and then they ask me where nd when im putting a box I didnt know u had to put a box. So when do u put a box 100 ft 150ft.. I looked in the code book but didnt find anything on that can anyone enlighten me?


You need a pull box when you reach 360 degrees in bends.. nothing to do with length of run..


----------



## Goofy (May 2, 2011)

Well im not being goofy.. But ne ways I do know that when running pipe u shouldnt exceed the 360 rule but so many coworkers r so confident that u need a box at that lenght. But I guess this guys just go by w hatever they feel is right


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Goofy said:


> Well im not being goofy.. But ne ways I do know that when running pipe u shouldnt exceed the 360 rule but so many coworkers r so confident that u need a box at that lenght. But I guess this guys just go by w hatever they feel is right


Please come back when you learn how to spell and construct a complete sentence.. :blink:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

A lot of guys put a box or at least a c-fitting every 100'. As others have mentioned, that's not actually demanded by the code.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> Please come back when you learn how to spell and construct a complete sentence.. :blink:


I get the feeling he is on a phone. Not that that makes it right, I just get the feeling. :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Goofy said:


> Well im not being goofy.. But ne ways I do know that when running pipe u shouldnt exceed the 360 rule but so many coworkers r so confident that u need a box at that lenght. But I guess this guys just go by w hatever they feel is right


It's on old electrician's tale. I heard the same thing early on. 
I've gone well over 1500' without a box. 

You are obviously looking in the right spots in the code book so you are good to go. You will not find what is not there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, and I moved this to the "NEC Code" section of the site. You put this thread in "Site Help and Suggestions" which is for help with the message board itself, not electrical help. 

Might I suggest you peruse the site a while and see how things are laid out. 
Also, do not get offended about the spelling and grammar comments. They are meant to help you, and us. Your only two posts so far are hard to read because of how they are written.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh, and I moved this to the "NEC Code" section of the site. You put this thread in "Site Help and Suggestions" which is for help with the message board itself, not electrical help.
> 
> Might I suggest you peruse the site a while and see how things are laid out.
> Also, do not get offended about the spelling and grammar comments. They are meant to help you, and us. Your only two posts so far are hard to read because of how they are written.


When did you decide to disconnect him from here.. :laughing:


----------



## Goofy (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I am on my phone its just easier for me and I do apoligize for the grammar. I think its a text.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> It's on old electrician's tale. I heard the same thing early on.
> I've gone well over 1500' without a box.
> 
> You are obviously looking in the right spots in the code book so you are good to go. *You will not find what is not there.*


CEC is the same in that regard, only the 360 of bends matters. 

Depending on the conduit, how its installed and what is going in it, I might want boxes or C fittings every 100' or there are times I'll go hundreds of feet.


----------



## Felidan (Jan 21, 2011)

I just want to hear a different opinion about how to add the bends. I have a conduit run with 4 bends at 90* . That will add up to 360 deg total permissible without a pull box.. At the end of the run I had to put in an offset to raise the conduit from the wall before it enters the disconnect enclosure. Does that counts as two 25 deg bends and puts me over the total of 360 deg?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Felidan said:


> I just want to hear a different opinion about how to add the bends. I have a conduit run with 4 bends at 90* . That will add up to 360 deg total permissible without a pull box.. At the end of the run I had to put in an offset to raise the conduit from the wall before it enters the disconnect enclosure. Does that counts as two 25 deg bends and puts me over the total of 360 deg?


 it makes it illegal per the NEC an pits you over your 360 . An inspector may miss it ? A quick fix that brings you back to be compliant is to cut in a c- condulet . You don't have to support it and you can pull straight through , if you have to ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Listen to the nut above.

You can cut that C-condulet into the pipe run at any point, wherever is convenient. Try installing it halfway thru the run just incase you have a problem pulling.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

or set the conduit off the wall with a minnie and go straight into the enclosure without an offset


----------



## Felidan (Jan 21, 2011)

Would an offset connector to at the enclosure be acceptable?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Felidan said:


> Would an offset connector to at the enclosure be acceptable?


If it increases the total to over 360°, no.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd leave it without a second thought. Man I feel bad for you guys that have inspections and stuff


----------



## Felidan (Jan 21, 2011)

Celtic said:


> If it increases the total to over 360°, no.


If we are reading the code as it's written , it says " 360° of bends" and the connector fitting is not a bend...right?:no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Goofy said:


> Ok so were running emt right we got a couple of runs and then they ask me where nd when im putting a box I didnt know u had to put a box. So when do u put a box 100 ft 150ft.. I looked in the code book but didnt find anything on that can anyone enlighten me?


IIRC, there is an engineered _'drag'_ , or physical resistance via the weight of any given conductor X length

At a certain engineered* distance this is a detriment to the conductor

*also iirc, the_ 'simpull'_ R&D crew addressed this....

http://www.southwire.com/support/SIMpullCablePullCalculator.htm

~CS~


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Felidan said:


> If we are reading the code as it's written , it says " 360° of bends" and the connector fitting is not a bend...right?:no:


It's still a bend, one can go around a bend in a river or a road. Don't be a pedantic ****tard.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Felidan said:


> If we are reading the code as it's written , it says " 360° of bends" and the connector fitting is not a bend...right?:no:


Since its a 2 year old thread, how about you end your run just short of your box, add a plastic bushing and let the wires "Float" into the box. 
Looks bad, isn't legal but WTH, it doesn't matter to you anyway.


----------

